# Cost to get started?



## Canadian GP (Dec 16, 2014)

It's been 40 years since I had a running layout and now that I'm retired I was hoping to get back into it. 40 years is a long time and it appears model railroading has completely changed and the price of equipment has skyrocketed. $50 rolling stock, $100+ locomotives, $200-300 throttle systems, I'm not sure I can A) afford to get back in and B) will be able to figure out all the new electronic equipment that is used today. 

Please tell me I need to do more research...............LOL


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

You could always buy good but used. Look for estate sales in your area. Attend a couple of trains shows.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

What scale are you looking at entering? I would suggest getting a quality set to start and make the layout so that it can grow. Athearn makes a basic HO set with a quality locomotive and a few cars. The track and power pack are good to start with. Pay for what you need as the setup grows. 

I run all older stuff that I find at shows and repair. I enjoy tinkering. Used items in need of repair and or cleaning cost a fraction of new. Also check Craig's List for someone getting out of the hobby.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I suggest you run now......spend your retirement money on a warm sandy beach somewhere.....before you get addicted to trains......it'll be too late then.......


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You're right. You can spend a pretty penny setting up a brand new
HO layout.

But, if you look around, those pennies get uglier. There are some
fantastic buys in used gear.

That's how I restarted. Found a used Bachmann EZ DCC controller
and 2 Bachmann DCC equipped locos, and a bunch of cars for less
than 200.00.

It's been a couple of years and the Bachmanns are all doing fine.

I see HO flex track pulled from a layout often at bargain prices.
The same for turnouts. Just make sure it is nickle/silver, not brass.

Just out of curiosity, I checked Buffalo's Craigslist and found a
number of used train offers under Toys and Games and also
Collectibles.

There are usually very good values here on the Forum in
our For Sale or trade section.

And a quick word about DCC. It is a heck of a lot easier
to use and wire than DC ever was. The hi tech is inside
the box. You just punch buttons and go. No complex
wiring, no panels full of switches. For a small layout, just
2 wires to the tracks and you can control 2 or more locos
individually and running at the same time.

Don


----------



## alcoman (Nov 4, 2009)

> Please tell me I need to do more research...............LOL


I find it possible to do so much research that I never do much else. 

Have you any idea which part of the hobby most interests you? It is possible to start small and work your way up. Don't ask me about quitting. I haven't figured that out yet.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

There are a lot of variables here. First of all, while the absolute price of model railroad stuff has increased, the prices relative to income haven't. But that's neither here nor there.

How deeply do you envision getting into the hobby? If you just want to run trains around a simple layout, then grab an inexpensive train set (but with nickel silver rails), a sheet of plywood, maybe a couple of expansion pieces for the track and go to town. You can be up and running in a couple of hours for about $200 bucks.

Now, if you want a more complicated and high performance layout, you will have to spend a fair bit more. A rule of thumb for the construction of a layout with realistic scenery and a decent level of operations (in other words, switching and industrial spurs / sidings) is about $25 per square foot, which excludes trains, structures, vehicles and figures. DCC will add to this cost, but a layout can be wired in DC and upgraded later. In fact, a layout can be built in small sections, as your motivation and funds allow. Quality locos and rolling stock are pricey, but you can find bargains everywhere, even on new stuff, if you're patient. A basic DCC set plus some decoders will be around $300.

So, my advice is to not sweat the cost. Decide what you want to do, and establish a monthly, vice an overall budget, then just be patient.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I would suggest you find a local model train club and start there. You can probably run trains there and get the feel of what the hobby is now. Go to the NMRA web site and start there or google on line for model train clubs in your area.
I would suggest you avoid estate sales as the vast majority of what I have seen isn't much more than junk that you would be hard pressed to get running satisfactorily.


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

If it were I starting over think the best and most economically way to go would be a switching layout 8 to 10 ft long 18" to 24" deep...using used quality track, turnouts and equipment you can have years of enjoyment without breaking the bank or overwhelming your self.
There are many articles and layout plans available either in used magazines MR , RMC and others.
On the web you'll find plans for everything imaginable from scratch building,kit bashing ,articles on engines rolling stock bldings......the sky's the limit my friend go forth and explore😃


----------



## Canadian GP (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks to all these replies and a bit more research I do plan on starting a layout in the near future. Thanks to everyone who replied.:thumbsup:


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

You could try starting off with simple transformers and circles. Then later you can expand and upgrade, but at flea markets and antique shops, and HO especially, can be found dirt cheap. But that's for normal locos, not DCC SOUND OMG equipped locos :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## greenwizard88 (Dec 5, 2014)

So, there's the Southern Pacific Daylight by MTH, which means a $500 GS-4, plus probably $800+ in passenger cars. For it, you'll get a wonderful locomotive, beautifully detailed, lighted, passenger cars. But it's easy to drop over $1300 on it.

Or you can get an Athearn RTR set, go with an F7-A/B/A set, and 8 passenger cars. That goes for less than $350, and then you can go in and add lighting and details at your pace. It not only keeps things cheaper, but it also gives you something to do. And if that's still too rich, there's ebay where you can find blue box collections for $100 for a full passenger train.

I guess what I'm trying to say is, It's quite easy to blow 2 grand on a single train in this hobby, but it's also easy to get involved for much much less.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

I think MRH magazine (online) ran a bunch of articles/competitions about setting up a complete layout for under $500.

Will be a good place to start IMO, a bunch of great ideas and plans, and they talk you thru how to keep under $500 (If I recall correctly, that is)

It would be more if you had to buy tools / etc to get you going.


You could build the layout to a good standard for sub $500.
I'd buy a train or 3 and some good 2nd hand rolling stock at a train show/ebay/these forums.
I'd probably go DCC over DC, because, its cooler :sly: and you get sound /ability to run multiple trains at once. Which is great fun for the kids/grandkids.


----------



## Howard1975 (Jan 6, 2014)

It's certainly possible to build a nice layout for $500 dollars or less, especially if you get good quality used items. You don't have to get the latest and greatest, unless that is what you actually want. I would say, follow your heart, and get what you like. Don't worry what other people do. This is a hobby after all. Do whatever you want, whatever makes you satisfied. 

Questions you will need to answer (to yourself), are what do you want? Do you mostly envision sitting back (with your favorite drink) and just watching the trains running thru the scenery? Or would you rather get in the action and be the engineer? 

What scale would you like? For instant HO, or N, or 3 rail Lionel, or American Flyer, or something else? What grabs your attention?

Of course, how good is your eyesight and general health? I ask because, not everyone can deal with small trains, such as N scale. HO is easier to work on, and O scale is even easier to see and work on. 

Will you be sharing this with anyone, such as a wife or grandkids? Maybe join a club, or operate alone? 

It's possible to build a nice layout, and keep to a budget, if you are willing to get used trains, and have old fashioned DC power packs for HO trains. Or choose the equally simple basic AC transformers made in the past, if you decide to want to go with Marx, Lionel, or American Flyer trains. 

Going for the modern DCC controllers and decoders will cost more money, but offers less complexity in wiring the layout. 

The choice is entirely your choice. It's a hobby after all. 

In HO scale, it's possible to buy high end locomotives for a $1,000 dollars and up, and freight cars for over $40 dollars each. Or you can get mid-range for a lot less, like a couple hundred for a loco. Or at the lower end, where a used Athearn locomotive might cost $20 or $30 dollars, and used freight cars are often between $5 and $10 dollars each. Really bargain basement trains might fetch only $10 dollars for a loco, and $2 or $3 dollars for a freight car. 

It's the same deal in most of the other scales, you can find bargains if you look. 

I'm thinking about building a complete model railroad, for under $500 dollars total. Just a small switching layout, using used trains in HO scale. Perhaps around 2 feet wide, and 7 to 10 feet long.


----------



## mtoney (Oct 6, 2012)

Who says you must buy everything brand new, or have to learn all the new digital electronics? I avoid all that like the plague anymore, A its to rich for my wallet, and B it adds complexity and fustration to what is supposed to be a relaxing hobby. I once had all that sound and DCC stuff. But a change in profession to better cope wtih my disablity, and the lower income, I chose to simplify and built a small layout using older equipment. I hate fragile plastic handrails ect, I also enjoy tuning and repowering engines. I take old Brass diesels, like Alco Models, Hallmark ect. add 8 wheel power pickup and a can motor. Replace any split gears with new ones from NWSL. Then paint it into whatever paint scheme I desire. Track is a mix of brass and nickle silver. Control is a good old MRC Golden Throttlepack. Everything is done on a budget. Only place I splurge just a bit is the engine. Guess I prefer a metal engine and real ones are not quiet either. Mike


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

CTValleyRR said:


> There are a lot of variables here. First of all, while the absolute price of model railroad stuff has increased, the prices relative to income haven't. But that's neither here nor there.


What you get for your dollars has changed too. Detail has improved quite a great deal too.

There are still options though. Yes there are the $40 Tangents and ExactRails, but there are still less detailed and expensive (and sometimes less accurate as well, although that may or may not be a personal issue to you) lines such as Atlas's Trainman (not Master) series, Walthers Mainline (not Proto/Platinum), anything from Accurail, some older Athearn Ready-to-Run (not Genesis) and Bachmann's basic line (not Silver Series). Used models online or at train shows and flea markets as suggested above are also good options. Some of the old Tyco, Model Power, Life-Like toy train stuff with truck-mounted plastic couplers is really best left behind though, as the cheap plastic wheels and light weight are often not as reliable as better quality equipment.

Fancy electronic control systems (read DCC) have revolutionized the hobby, particularly for operators running multiple trains or wanting access to all the literal bells and whistles of sound equipped models but is not required. You can still acquire new engines without this (recommend Atlas Trainman, Athearn Ready-to-Run for relatively good value/performance balance) and wire up a layout the old-fashioned with with simple power packs and manual power control systems the way you're used to from before. If you only one run train in a loop or small switching layout, and don't use all the sound features, then DCC is an unnecessary expense and complication.


----------

